# 9 point killed in north Okaloosa Co. Fl.



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

I shot this nice 9 pointer weighing 200 lbs and sporting a 17 inch inside spread in north Okaloosa Co. Florida on 01/19/10.

He came into view chasing a doe and gave me a shot around 75 yards and then only ran about 40 steps before droping.

My best to date!


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats a fine-n :bowdown


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dang fine buck right there..he certainly has been eating well..I'd have "pride" in that one prideman...good job and congrats..so I guess Florida bucks do chase some in January huh? how close are you to Bama?


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

not more than a couple of miles from Al.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

heck yeah man that's a fine buck right there! east or west side of the county? just curious.


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

north of Baker!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Very nice buck for sure! Hmm, Jason is North of Baker about 2 miles South of the Bama line, he's going to wish that big boy wondered onto his property first I'll bet! Congrats on a great buck, good to know you don't have to go to Alabama to find decent bucks.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Jimmy !!?? 

Congratulations!! NICE BUCK!!!!!

-Ken Riggs


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Way to go!! Fine buck!


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 27, 2008)

*CONGRATS FINE BUCK !!! NOT TO BAD FOR A BARNES !! HA ! HA ! TATER TOOLE !!!!*


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Very nice!!! Congrats


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great buck that rack has a lot of Character. Big deer for sure. Congrats again on a fine buck.:clap


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

That is one fine FL buck! CONGRATS to you! :clap:clap


----------



## smokinjoe (Oct 6, 2007)

Great looking buck. Fat sucker Congrats


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice buck! That gives me some hope for our property nearLaurel Hill this weekend.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats on a great deer. Did you kill him the same plase killroy shot his?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a Very Nice Buck Deer. Congrats.


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

I went with a friend and because I'm a Milton man I was not real sure where I was and this place was my buddies honey hole he asked that I not tell the exact area.

So for all you great hunters I can only say that it wasnear Baker and just south of the beautiful state of Alabama..

Jimmy

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that is an AWESOME buck.....poaching on my property huhoke Respond to my PM brother...it's been a while! 

Ohhhhhh and welcome to the forum!:letsdrink


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome buck! Congrats!:clap


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Jason,

It's good to hear from you!

I have seen some of your deer on here too!

I was just in the right place at the right time --that's for sure..

I'll yell at you later.

"Prideman"


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Jason,

I love the photo Gallery!!

Call me sometime when you can....

Jimmy


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Deer!!


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats Jimmy thats a fine Fl buck!!!! Looks to me you are enjoying your retirement!!!

You almost look as happy as the night I backed into your patrol car... in Milton in front of the courthouse!!!

Congrats, Curt


----------



## argoram (Feb 14, 2009)

Jimmy,

Congrats on the fine buck. I hunt in North Okaloosa as well and took a decent six Sunday morning. I have a few good ones on camera that I plan to pursue the balance of the season. Although it will be hard to top that one, enjoy the rest of your time in the woods this season. A Picture of the six is attached.

George Rials


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Curt,

It's been a while for sure since that night you tried to push my patrol car backwards!!

Just kidding!!

That is a nice looking buck you have there, and if the other side of his horns had been in place that would have scored big.....

Anyway great to hear from you!

I am just going to try and help my 15 year old son get him a deer the rest of this season..

Good luck to you, and happy new year!!

Jimmy


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi George,

I'm sorry about not responding to you the other day I was looking at what Curt wrote to me and skipped down seeing the six point you took and responded to him on that deer instead of you "sorry"

Jimmy


----------



## Johnny Wilson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jimmy thats a heck of a buck. Looks like you'll be paying a $400.00 taxidermy bill, but its all pays off in the long run!! take care and good seeing ya again... Johnny Wilson


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought your brother Kenny was the big buck killer. Guess you put it on him this year. Great deer!


----------



## Griggs Taxidermy (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice deer shot close to my shop in Laurel Hill. Very Cool. Is this a henry homes buck. Let me know if you need a taxidermist. Very fine deer.


----------



## cps57 (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice deer


----------



## prideman (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Mr Griggs, 

Thanks for looking at my deerI shot him close to yellow river near the Al. line.

I have him with a Taxidermist in Milton wher I live.

I had an 8 point mounted same place last year (Love his work)

(Coles taxidermy) 

Thank you for the information and we will keep you in mind for future work.

I saw some of your work and it looks good!

Prideman


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Griggs... are you engaged to a Flowers girl?


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Man this is DA MILTON TOPIC PAGE!

Kenny is all washed up and its time for Big Brother to wear the Crown now! Very nice buckaroo! Rials has somehow been accepted to join PFF, he definitely slipped through the qualification process. Followed up with Rob "I can make that shot" Hughes! Its goin down hill .....

JB Nice buck and even a bigger grin!

Steve Holloway


----------

